# body onload



## Timmeey (2. November 2003)

zerz leutz
also ich hab die lösung zu meim problem nirgends gefunden - nich bei selfhtml, nich im faq, nich über die suche hier und auch bei google nix gefunden, also bitte keine posts in denen dann nur steht "Kannste bei SelfHTML nachlesen" oder so, in dem fall bitte den genauen Link!

also meine frage:
ist es möglich über das <body onload="..."> tag eine seite in einem anderen frame anzeigen zu lassen?
ich will eben dass wenn die site aufgerufen wird in einem anderen frame eine andere zugehörige html-datei angezeigt wird.

gibt es da irgendwas, zum beispiel:
<body onload="_Seite_._frame_.src='_datei1.html_'">
wie genau muss das dann aussehen?

ich weiß, dass es mit Javascript auch gehen würde, will aber auf der site kein Jscript verwenden


----------



## zeromancer (2. November 2003)

das onLoad event ist aber ein javascript event, du kommst also nicht drumherum.

deine syntax ist schon fast richtig, es nur lauten:


<body onLoad="javascript: parent.DeinFrameName.location.href='seite.html' ">


----------



## Timmeey (2. November 2003)

nuja, wenigstens steht nich dran <sript language="javascript">

alzo , es klappt,


----------

